# Sunday Deep Dropping!!!



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

If the forecast holds Sunday is looking pretty darn good.

10hr = $200 each person or $1200 for the boat

8hr = $170 each person or $1000 for the boat


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

count me in if you get a group that need one.

Arthur Humphreys

572-4152


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Its still looking real good anyone else interested?


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Too soon for me from the last trip. I just dont have the money yet...


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

MAN!!! The weather is looking PERFECT!!! We need a couple more.


----------

